# Lighting layout



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

20 x 30 great room, with an 18' high flat ceiling. What would you do with this monstrosity?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Are you changing or designing? A lot is going to depend on what's in the great room and what you're currently working with... any pics? Is there natural light prevalent?

Adding Tray or coffered ceiling with vertical accent lights, flush mount or cans for overall lighting, wall sconces for lighting accents, Chandelier for drama and focal point above seating area / fireplace... just some initial thoughts...

You can even work in skylights or sonutube type products for natural light during the day if natural light is needed... there's lots you CAN do, but a bit more information with what you're working with other than just size might yield you more pertinent results... surrounding decor also plays into your potential choices...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Any customer input?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

This thing is in raw form right now, so in a sense we have carte blanche. It's the home of a GC who respects my opinions because I'm old. 

I just want him to wind up with decent lighting when it's done, and frankly I don't have much experience with such spaces. He wasn't even planning on any ceiling fans. Yikes.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Make the house 600 square feet bigger.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> 20 x 30 great room, with an 18' high flat ceiling. What would you do with this monstrosity?


I'd say about 10-12 of 6" cans, two rows of 5 or 6. Split em up on separate switches, as necessary. Maybe two fans. as well. But ask what's the plan for room, of course.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

what activities will be going on in the room?

displays? art, collectibles, trophies?

gynormous tv??

what are the ceiling & wall finishes?

fenestration details? orientation?

large, high flat ceiling. any thought to acoustics? Baffles to break sound up and can add lighting details there.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

https://newatlas.com/philips-onespace-lighting-panel/31426/


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

4” or 5” recessed LED with adjustable trim if it is a sloped ceiling, wall sconces probably go with up shinning. If there are any beams I’d bury LED’s in them also.

Tom


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> 20 x 30 great room, with an 18' high flat ceiling. What would you do with this monstrosity?


I'm working on one now with flush recessed LED strip lighting....looks gorgeous. I'll snap a few pics for ya.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It'll be the living room, with a staircase at one side leading up to the second floor hallway that overlooks the space. The adjacent kitchen area is separated from the great room only by having a lower ceiling with a couple of rooms above on the second floor. 

I have no idea how it'll be furnished, but the plethora of windows pretty well ensures there won't be much furniture against the walls.

It's pretty much a given we'll be using can lights, but I'm uncertain about how to space them. In a more normal room, my general rule of thumb is to separate them by a foot per inch--e.g., 6" lights go 6' apart. Would that rule still apply in this space?

Inner, highly doubtful we'll use LED strips, but I'd love to see what you're talking about. You have my curiosity up.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> It's pretty much a given we'll be using can lights, but I'm uncertain about how to space them. In a more normal room, my general rule of thumb is to separate them by a foot per inch--e.g., 6" lights go 6' apart. Would that rule still apply in this space?


For uniform lighting ....6" Lights go 6' apart .... depends on output of bulbs, height and how bright the owners want it overall.

Well designed lighting ... Griz's questions apply in the sense of goals for choosing fixtures, bulb temps and light modification to achieve them. But that's a pretty serious journey from uniform spacing and consistent lighting everywhere


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

What about hiring a professional lighting designer for a few bucks, then adjust/change as necessary?
You could then post the ideas here, and everybody can add his/her $.02.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

rescraft said:


> What about hiring a professional lighting designer for a few bucks, then adjust/change as necessary?


Nah, this is ******* country. Folks around here don't get much into paying good money for stuff that should be just common sense.

This guy isn't hoighty-toighty at all, but his wife is pushing the project. I kind of pity him in a way. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, I have 'er wired up with 20 4" ceiling boxes for LEDs, plus 2 ceiling fans with lights, and a chandelier [wheeze].

Next: Any recommendations for nice dimmable LEDs that require minimal space inside the box? And a place to get good pricing on them?

Throughout the house, we're going to be using about 50-60 of them.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I’ve used the Leviton LED dimmers from Home Depot. They have worked very well for me. They’re less expensive than the Lurton.

Hope the recessed lights are far enough away from the fans so the blades don’t chop the light.

That’s a large space, a few wall sconces would be nice......

Tom


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

If you mean dimmers and not lights.......... Lutron.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Kichler makes a nice one. We use these a lot. Our supply house stocks them.

http://www.kichler.com/products/product/1-light-low-profile-3000k-led-downlight-wh-43845whled30.aspx


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We use these a lot too...very slim and easy to install. Great for retrofits in a kitchen where can placement could be a challenge.

https://www.amazon.com/Lithonia-Lig...ocphy=9032807&hvtargid=pla-350416536450&psc=1


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I kind of favor Lutron for dimmers. There won't be enough of them to hammer the budget too badly, even if they do cost a bit more.

Fans chopping the lights is definitely a concern. Went with a 6' x 6' grid for the lights, with the fans centered within those squares. Will try to keep the blade diameter down and hope that the ambience from the surrounding lights minimizes any flutter.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

We have been installing quite a few Topaz SDL6 surface mounted led. Customers have been happy.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------

